# Red lines on speed meter



## jiachlew (Sep 20, 2017)

Anyone here has idea what those red lines for?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I always suspected the 2 on the left are just markers for common speed limit zones, 30 and 50mph. As you're in kph does that match up with your typical zones as well with 120 being the motorway limit?


----------



## jiachlew (Sep 20, 2017)

KevC said:


> I always suspected the 2 on the left are just markers for common speed limit zones, 30 and 50mph. As you're in kph does that match up with your typical zones as well with 120 being the motorway limit?


I was having the same thought too but they don't seem to have any relationship to the speed limits in my country. 130km/h is way too high


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

jiachlew said:


> Anyone here has idea what those red lines for?


Common speed limits in der Vaterland, apparently.
Ummm.... Wonder what the UK mph speedo displays?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gear changes for optimum fuel efficiency ?


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> jiachlew said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here has idea what those red lines for?
> ...


checked this in my car mph speedo, 30mph & 70mph red marks


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jiachlew said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I always suspected the 2 on the left are just markers for common speed limit zones, 30 and 50mph. As you're in kph does that match up with your typical zones as well with 120 being the motorway limit?
> ...


It's the speed limits in Germany, don't believe they change them for other countries.
130km/h is the limit on motorways in Germany, if there is a speed limit valid there.
30 and 50 km/h are speeds commonly used in towns & cities.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Omychron said:


> It's the speed limits in Germany, don't believe they change them for other countries.


...except UK where they basically have to because our speedo is in mph:
30mph residential
70mph motorway

We also have 20 zones, and 40, 50 and 60 on dual carriageways and out of towns/villages. But if they marked them as well everything would be red!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I think they change according to the traffic sign recognition data, and also if you set the speed limit via the cruise / speed limiter


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jryoung said:


> I think they change according to the traffic sign recognition data, and also if you set the speed limit via the cruise / speed limiter


Cruise/speed limit create a separate arrow on the outside of the speedometer scale:










I have the traffic sign recognition, yet have never seen the red indications move.
I'll pay attention to it, it'd be a nice feature if true!


----------

